# Woodturning for fun



## C&D Woodcraft (Dec 1, 2006)

I love working on the lathe, though I haven't done it for years and don't even own one. 
Here's a couple pics of a chess set I did for competion when I was in high school. This was literally the 3rd or 4th project I ever did on the lathe. It started off one day as a "wonder-if-could" kind of self challenge. When I did this, I didn't know they made miniture lathe tools or copiers (that would have helped on the 16 pawns).

To me the lathe is one place I can really relax and feel like an artist with a blank canvas.

Let's see some of your favorites.

--Darrell


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Darrell,

From the looks of that project you should have stayed with the lathe. I made the board in High School and then put legs on it and gave it to my mom for a bedside table. You need to get yourself set up and turnin' again. You are right about the blank canvas, only when you start turning the piece the wood tells you what to do.....:icon_lol: :icon_lol: :icon_lol: :icon_lol: 

I have a few pictures in my gallery of some turnings....I guess I should be better about taking pictures of my work....:blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## DUON (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi Darrell,
Your project is excellent and I do believe that woodturning is a wonderful experiance and also a nice way to relax.
Regards
Duon


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Good job. I have never made a chess set but have thought about it a lot. Usually when I am demonstrating small items people will always say, you could probably turn a chess set. I usually answer yes I probably can. Maybe someday I'll give it a try.
I like turning because there is so much variety. One day you can make a biscuit cutter or a pen and the next you can make a piece of sculpture.


----------



## mike s (Dec 26, 2010)

great work
i often think about turning a chess set, but i get put off by the task of making 16 near identical pawns. 
im sure i will eventually give it a shot.
what did you use to make the darker squares on the board?
is it another type of wood? it is stained? is it burnt?
and what are the two different woods for the pieces?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Mike It appears to me that the board is laminated with Maple and Walnut. Even though I haven't built a chess set I have made several board and checkers. Trust me, checkers are much easier to make.


----------



## mike s (Dec 26, 2010)

checkers is a good idea also, how many pieces are their?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm not sure. Wouldn't it be 32, 16 of each color. I turned them by turning a 1" dowel. Then I cut this down to 6" and inserted it into my long jaws on my vicmarc chuck. I used a chatter tool on the end and then parted the checker off. Then did another one. The chuck held well down to about 3/4" so there wasn't much waste. I sanded the parted side on a disc sander. Unfortunately the table with drawer and all the checkers didn't survive the fire at my sisters house.


----------

